# Грыжи МПД поясничного отдела  L4-L5 , L5-S1: какое выбрать лечение?



## Елена_1985 (6 Мар 2017)

Всем добрый день ! 
Хотела бы спросить совета у участников форума,  которые уже столкнулись с подобной проблемой и так же услышать мнение врачей .
У меня дорзальная протрузия или грыжа по другому описанию мрт межпозвонкового диска L4-L5 5мм
Дорзальная билатеральная грыжа диска L5-S1  ,  сагитальный размер 7 мм,  вторичный дегенеративный стеноз.спондилоартроз.дегенеративно дистрофические изменения поясничного отдела позвоночника.
Болевые ощущения уже на протяжении 2 лет , происходят периодически обострения, но их длительность становится все больше. На данный момент боль по правой ноге по задней поверхности бедра , локализуется под ягодицей и в области поясници, при ходьбе боль под коленом,  но не острая .
Обострение произошло в конце января 2017, пролежала в больнице,  сделали 5 уколов кетопрофена,  10 мидокалма , 5 витаминов В12 и 5 уколов В 6
Капельницы 10 шт : эуфилин+димедрол+дексаметазон + балгин 
Еще капельницы 300мг октолипен 6 шт
После выписки прошло онемение в правой ноге,  появился рефлекс в колене. Правда ходить полноценно пока не могу. На полу согнутых ногах , спину тоже не могу разогнуть. Сейчас пытаюсь ходить,максимум пока минуту две и нужно лечь, тогда болт проходит,  состояние каждый день по разному то лучше , то так же как и было, но мне кажется улучшения есть.
Хочу услышать совет, есть ли смысл продолжать консервативное лечение при данном диагнозе? возможно ли уменьшение грыжи без оперативного вмешательства? И если возможно, то каким образом? Пробовала и лекарственные препараты, мануальщика от него немного остановилось лучше, иглоукалывание, магнит, смт , радоновые ванны и т.п.
На данный момент хожу к вертебрологу-мануальщику и растираю спину карипаином с демиксидом
Возможно что то делаю не так, но за год грыжа увеличилась по снимкам, а по описаниям вроде тоже осталось.
Никто не может мне дать каких то комплексных рекомендаций по данному вопросу.
Можно ли делать упражнения? Врач настоятельно рекомендует, но после них боль усиливается , потом через некоторое время уменьшается до прежней, перестала их делать.
Стала носить корсет при ходьбе ,боли становятся меньше.
Так же еще один вопрос : с мужем планировали беременность до начала болезни. На данный момент мне 32 года детей нет , после того как обострение пройдет мне можно беременеть и на сколько это опасно для моего здоровья? 
Смогу я выносить ребёнка при данном диагноза?
Буду очень благодарна за ответ и разъяснение моей проблемы т.к. за 2 года никто ничего объяснить не может и когда после очередного лечения улучшения существенного нет отправляют к хирургам .
Загрузила описанием мрт начала 2016 г и октября 2016 так же последние снимки и выписку из больницы диск с мрт по ссылке http://www.fayloobmennik.net/6888301
Новое мрт хочу сделать ближайшее время, когда состояние хоть немного стабилизируется.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Мар 2017)

Без операции обойтись можно в случае, если Вашим лечащим врачом будет мануальный терапевт (вертеброневролог), владеющий мышечными техниками, который проведёт правильное комплексное лечение (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК. поясничный полужесткий корсет).


----------



## Елена_1985 (6 Мар 2017)

Спасибо Владимир за рекомендацию! 
Я обращалась к нескольким мануальным терапевта. Так как я не разбираюсь в квалификации данных специалистов могу поделиться своими ощущениями,  может подскажите к тем я обращалась или нет ?
Ездила к двум мануальщикам , один резко давил, по типу восьмерки ,когда нога согнута в одну сторону , а плечо поворачивает в другую,и растягивает в разные стороны , был хруст в пояснице и в одну и в другую сторону несколько раз , сделала 4 раза , плюс крутил голову и давил на поясницу в районе грудного отдела позвоночника ,тоже все хотело, боли по ноге стали меньше, и перестала нога гореть, боль стала менее острой. Это все в острый период , после этого легла в больницу,  после того как выписали обратилась к другому мануальщика.
Второй мануальщик больше было похоже на растяжку позвоночника , резко дергал в разные стороны в положении лежа на животе, потом давил на точки, до синяков аж, но после него становилось только хуже , поэтому только 2 раза была у него.
К нам проезжает раз в неделю вертебролог мануальщик процессор Курганов,  сказал попробует, но если после 2 раза результата не будет , то смысла не видит продолжать, на первом сеансе провел 3 манипуляции, не резкие , похоже на растяжку , вечером поднялась температура до 37 , но боли стали меньше и потихоньку уменьшаются , ходила к нему в этот четверг , в пятницу уже вышла на улицу первый раз , ходила минут 10 с перерывами,вчера походила чуть больше и без корсета , вечером усилились боли в спине и ноге. Наверное нужен был все таки корсет.С утра уменьшилось, но постоянный присутствует страх , что встану и будет больно.
Почему то хирурги против мануальных воздействий в моем случае. 
Что делать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Елена_1985 написал(а):


> Спасибо Владимир за рекомендацию!
> Я обращалась к нескольким мануальным терапевта. Так как я не разбираюсь в квалификации данных специалистов могу поделиться своими ощущениями,  может подскажите к тем я обращалась или нет ?
> Ездила к двум мануальщикам , один резко давил, по типу восьмерки ,когда нога согнута в одну сторону , а плечо поворачивает в другую,и растягивает в разные стороны , был хруст в пояснице и в одну и в другую сторону несколько раз , сделала 4 раза , плюс крутил голову и давил на поясницу в районе грудного отдела позвоночника ,тоже все хотело, боли по ноге стали меньше, и перестала нога гореть, боль стала менее острой. Это все в острый период , после этого легла в больницу,  после того как выписали обратилась к другому мануальщика.
> Второй мануальщик больше было похоже на растяжку позвоночника , резко дергал в разные стороны в положении лежа на животе, потом давил на точки, до синяков аж, но после него становилось только хуже , поэтому только 2 раза была у него.
> ...


Хирурги просто думают что мануальные терапевты что-то делают с грыжами, типа вправляем, а мы-то как раз наоборот, создаем условия для минимизации подвижности в месте грыжи, и она от этого меньше болит и скорее уменьшается.
Ситуация боли полтора месяца, улучшение есть. Можно и полечить дальше.


----------



## Елена_1985 (6 Мар 2017)

Спасибо за поддержку!  Очень хочу продолжить лечение,  только не пойму в каком направлении двигаться. Очень не хочется себе навредить очередной раз. Проанализировав то , что я делала на протяжении течения болезни,  то больше похоже на мазохизм. Пыталась избавится от боли , когда это удалось на радостях пошла заниматься тренажерный зал с тренером,  которого предупредила о своей проблеме. Из за того что сама мало что понимала о своем состоянии и о том , что можно делать , что нельзя,  полагаясь на тренера следовала его рекомендациям:  прыжки на скакалке по 200 раз по 3 подхода, тяги, прес , бёрпи,  беговая дорожка, в общем все это спровоцировало ущемления нерва и рост грыжи , но тренер меня уверял,  что это растяжение и ничего страшного, нужно пропить найз и будет мне счастье ))) тренировки бросать нельзя !!! 3 раза в неделю по 3 -3,5 часа 
Пока такие спазмы не начались , что никакой найз не помогали и на ногу не могла стать мышцу так сильно дергало  под правой ягодицей. После этого начались походы по врачам более активные. Неделю пролежала на дневном сделали 4 капельницы не понятно с чем кололи витамины группы В и делали магнит раз 5 , никакого существенного облегчения это не принесло,  после чего врач направил к нейрохирургу т.к. он в моем случае бессилен. В общем можно долго еще описывать всех специалистов,  которых я обошла за 2016 год, но особо толку никакого не было. Либо было физио без медикаментов,  либо были медикаменты,  но в какой то не той пропорции или не те препораты. Но так как я не врач и особо не понимаю,  что можно делать , а что нельзя мне трудно принять соответствующее решение по моему вопросу относительно верного лечения. 
Я уверена , что моя проблема еще не сильно запущена и с ней можно справится консервативно, НО хочется найти специалиста,  который сможет адекватно оценить мою ситуацию и взять меня ,так сказать, на поруки и провести комплексное лечение .
Или может быть путем диалога у меня самой сложится какое то решение и понимание проблемы.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Мар 2017)

Оба мануальных терапевта, у которых вы лечились, работают только хиропрактичесими техниками и не используют ПИР (постизометрическая релаксация) и остеопатические мышечные техники, которые в подобных случаях являются наиболее эффективными.


----------



## Елена_1985 (7 Мар 2017)

Постизометрической  релаксацией мышц мне рекомендовал заниматься врач в больнице , показала несколько упражнений , сказала , что нужно заниматься и в острый период по 5-8 раз в день , 10 упражнений ,но у меня их выполнение занимало минут 15-20 , а потом боли увеличивались, через минут 10 стихали , но через час я опять делала упражнения и опять боли ,получался какой то замкнутый круг . Сейчас я их делать перестала ,хотя бы до какой то стабилизации состояния. 
К остеопатам я ходила , но особо разницы в состоянии не было . Была у трех разных , один мне рассказывал , что проблема не в грыже , а в том , что у меня опущена печень и мне ее нужно вернуть на место, что он и пытался сделать, после чего мои боли только усилились. От двух других ничего не изменилось , основную часть времени они мне давили , извините , на лобок со всей силы , поле чего оставались синяки и говорили раз есть боль , значит проблема здесь и нужно ее устранить. 
Владимир, можете посоветовать хорошего специалиста в данной области ? Сейчас пытаюсь кого то найти , но как только говорю , что проблема в грыже , отказываются браться. 
 А так же вопрос насчет упражнений делать мне их сейчас или пока не стоит ? И если делать, то какие, может есть видео? 
Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Мар 2017)

Вы где живёте?


----------



## Елена_1985 (9 Мар 2017)

Таганрог,  ростовская область


----------



## abelar (9 Мар 2017)

Краткое содержание вашего поста: "пошла к мануальщику-стало легче,
пошла к остеопату-стало хуже.
Пошла к другому мануальщику(почему к другому?) - стало легче
Пошла в зал(зачем?)-стало хуже,
пошла к мануальщику(к другому,почему-то)-стало легче 
Проколола релаксанты и антигистаминные-стало хуже(а как по-другому?) 
назначили корсет-стало легче.
Забила на корсет(почему?) - стало хуже....
И далее все в таком духе.
..Снимки не открываются...
Диагноз , ну хоть какой-то кроме уезжания куда-то печени, ни разу не упоминается.Вернее упоминается в тексте как  "такой диагноз".
Ваши просьбы -10 прямых и 5 косвенных
прямые:
-..."Хотела бы спросить совета" ,"Хочу услышать совет" "Никто не может мне дать каких то комплексных рекомендаций" 3
-"Можно ли делать упражнения". "так же вопрос насчет упражнений делать мне их сейчас или пока не стоит" 2
-"Очень хочу продолжить лечение" 1
-"Так же еще один вопрос : с мужем планировали беременность до начала болезни." "Смогу я выносить ребёнка при данном диагноза"2
- "Пыталась избавится от боли" 1
-"...НО хочется найти специалиста,"1
косвенные:
"Так как я не разбираюсь в квалификации данных специалистов..." "Почему то хирурги против мануальных воздействий..." 2
- "Пыталась избавится от боли"1
-"Но так как я не врач и особо не понимаю..."1
-" какое то решение и понимание проблемы." 1

Уважаемая Елена! 
Определитесь с главной проблемой - 1 шт.
Определитесь с главной задачей - 1,максимум 2 шт.
Хоть намекните, про то, с чего все началось? хотя бы в формате: "падение с высоты" или "вдруг прострелило", или "все было нормально, да решила сделать МРТ"
А, главное! про температуру 37 и про периодичность обострений поподробнее.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (9 Мар 2017)

Елена_1985 написал(а):


> Еще капельницы 300мг октолипен


А какой у Вас вес?
Какой уровень сахара в крови?
Мне тоже делали капельницы с октолипеном и он мне очень помогал,но потом я узнала,что он снижает уровень сахара в крови и его назначают тем,у кого он повышен.
Еще читала,что многие его колят,чтобы похудеть,поэтому спросила про вес.А,вообще,он способствует улучшению периферического кровообращения,что я и почувствовала на себе.


----------



## Елена_1985 (9 Мар 2017)

Если совсем сначала 10 лет назад произошла дикая боль в спине не могла встать с кравати , я поехала в больницу,  мне назначили рентген,  выпустили со словами ничего у вас нет,  обычный остеохондроз как и у всех , со временем пройдем. Действительно прошло все через несколько дней само  . До этого лет в 17 я падала на спину один раз , но болей не было или я их не помню,  в 23 года были 2 аварии,   тоже без травм , но я была за рулем,  возможно был все таки какой то рывок , который привел к смещению позвонков. Но это мои догадки.
Затем сильное превое  обострение произошло в начале 2015 года на фоне стресса на работе.  Сильная боль в пояснице в течении месяца. Тогда первый раз сделала мрт.  Грыжи две в пояснице L4-L5  4 мм вторая L5-S1 - 5 мм , Боль купировали  препаратами,  после этого начала ходить на лфк,  делать физио. Нагрузок никаких не было,  мало двигалась начала набирать вес. Подруга посоветовала тренера в тренажерном зале,  я пошла в октябре 2015 г, объяснила свою проблему, он сказал что насчет проблемы понял и с ее учетом будет проводить тренировки.  Я была очень далека от знания того, что и как делать, поэтому положилась на тренера .
Оказалось что все те упражнения которые я выполняла были противопоказаны.  В итоге стало тянуть правую ногу по задней поверхности. Тренер говорил ,что это просто растяжение связок , попить найз и все пройдет.  Пропила . Но за 2 недели ничего не улучшилось , а только стало хуже . Стала ходить по врачам. Положили на 7 дней на дневной стационар. Лечение: кетонал, пентоксифиллин, вит В, прозерин, тизадуд, магнит, вытяжение. Стало немного лучше,  когда закончилось лечение ,врач сказал ,что ничем помочь не может раз не прошло до конца едьте к хирургам.
Сделала повторное мрт по снимкаи обе грыжи увеличились на 1 мм, а может и нет , потому что разные аппараты и первый очень плохого качества,  снимки не четкие, второй снимок существенно качественнее. В апреле 2016 обратилась к двум хирургам в Ростове , один платный в мед институте , который сказал , что не видит показаний к операции и можно пролечится медикаментозно ( но назначения не было никакого) второй хирург бесплатный в областной даже не смотрел снимки , сразу дал список анализов для подготовки к операции и рассказал кучу гадостей,  которые со мной произойдут , если  я самое ближайшее не проаперируюсь.
Операцию я делать не хотела.
Поехала обратно в наш город , у нас есть центр гардон,  который специализируется на лечении опорно двигательного аппарата. Легла на 20 дней на дневной стационар.  Лечение было в основном физио.  Смт, магнит,  массаж,  родон, лфк, иголки. Вытяжение делать отказались даже подводное. 
Сделали 5 уколов обезболивающих в начале курса. После выписки стало лучше . Пульсация под ягодицей стала меньше . В основном оставалась боль,   когда поднимаюсь из положения сидя. Потом расхожусь терпимо становилось. 
В сентябре был долгий переезд на машине более 16 часов в одну сторону и обратно без остановок,  после этого начались в ногах мурашки кололи как иголкаии и боль в правой ноге усилилась. В октябре сделала новое мрт.  По описаниям все так же.  Начала опять пытаться лечиться.  Обошла всех неврологов у нас в городе.  Рекомендации : Амелотекс,  Мельгама, афлутоп , компрессы, ударно волновая,  лфк. Легла на дневной стационар,  прокапали,  уколы физио. Назначили лечение,  пропила кучу таблеток. Пошла по остеопатам. Эффекта не было.  В январе 2017 уехали отдыхать очень тяжелая дорога,  переезды,  когда вернулись неделю приходила в себя , состояние ухудшилось, пошла на иглоукалывание сделала одну процедуру и через день 28 января не смогла встать,  сильная жгучая боль по всей правой ноге до икры . Вызвали врача . Сказали как дадут место в больнице то смогу лечь.  Начали искать другие способы лечения т.к. обезболивающие особо не помогали. Посоветовали мануальщика в Краснодаре , поехали к нему , сделали 4 сеанса , острая боль в ноге ушла осталась моющая. Начали действовать обезболивающие хотя бы немного. Дали место в больнице вернулись обратно в Таганрог. ( это к вопросу о том почему не вернулась к первому мануальщику потому что дорога слишком долгая и финансовый вопрос ) поэтому после выписки стала искать мануальщиков в своем городе. Рекомендовали знакомые.  Сходила несколько раз, но становилось хуже. Сейчас нашла еще одного вертебролога. Принимает раз в неделю. Сегодня была второй раз.  Становится лучше. Сказал раз динамика положительная есть,  то будем продолжать. Так же сказал,  что разжал нерв теперь нужно снять воспаление выписал амелотекс в таблетках и тизадуд на ночь по одной таблетке 10 дней. Сейчас опять поднялась температура 37.



> Уважаемая Елена!
> Определитесь с главной проблемой - 1 шт.
> Определитесь с главной задачей - 1,максимум 2 шт.
> Хоть намекните, про то, с чего все началось? хотя бы в формате: "падение с высоты" или "вдруг прострелило", или "все было нормально, да решила сделать МРТ"



Проблема - боль в правой ноге по задней поверхности бедра до икры  локплищуеи боль в пояснице ограничение подвижности в следствии чего домашний образ жизни.
Задача: устранение болевого синдрома и решение вопроса с остановкой прогрессирования заболевания.
Хочу сделать повторное мрт на следующей неделе и выложу новые снимки. Снимки с октября 2016 во вложении.
Насчет температуры 37 поднимается при каких то манипуляция с позвоночником и когда острые боли.
Сахар в норме 4.6
Желудок проверила давно,  было все хорошо, сейчас болит иногда думаю что гастрит.

           



Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> А какой у Вас вес?
> Какой уровень сахара в крови?
> Мне тоже делали капельницы с октолипеном и он мне очень помогал,но потом я узнала,что он снижает уровень сахара в крови и его назначают тем,у кого он повышен.
> Еще читала,что многие его колят,чтобы похудеть,поэтому спросила про вес.А,вообще,он способствует улучшению периферического кровообращения,что я и почувствовала на себе.


Вес у меня сейчас 82 при росте 164 
За 3 года набрала 15 кг. Сбросить не могу т.к. веду мало подвижный образ жизни .
Пыталась сидеть на диетах сбрасывают от 2 до 6 кг , но когда начинаю питаться опять как обычно все возвращается. Ходила на аквааэробику на вес никак не влияет, единственный плюс не набираю больше. 
От октолипена прошли мурашки в ногах,  потому что до этого такое чувство было как когда ногу пересидишь, только это постоянно присутствовал.
Сейчас пью таблетки октолипен,  мурашки иногда прибегают,  но уже не так сильно и не в таком объеме. 
Сахар у меня 4.6 , вроде норм , после лечения не измеряла.
Еще говорят , что октолипен в косметологии используют очень активно. А общем на все случаи жизни )))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Мар 2017)

Можете обратиться в Ростове к доктору Шурову Александру Андреевичу, который работает в МЦ "Артемида".


----------



## Елена_1985 (9 Мар 2017)

Спасибо , попробую с ним связаться. 
Владимир,  подскажите,  это нормальный процесс , когда после мануального воздействия поднимается температура до 37 ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Мар 2017)

Температура тела 37*С является вариантом нормы.


----------



## Елена_1985 (12 Мар 2017)

Спасибо! Сегодня боли в спине практически нет, пью на ночь амелотекс , может с этим связано? Но почему то болит тазобедренный сустав с права и под коленом при ходьбе, и один палец на ноге  колет иголками иногда, это все из за грыжи или может быть у меня еще какие то проблемы? 
Уважаемые доктора,  может посоветуете,  какие обследования имеет смысл провести? Или это все норма при моей патологии?


----------



## Елена_1985 (27 Мар 2017)

Рано по видимому начала радоваться)
Пошла я заниматься лфк в реабилитационный центр,  врач еще предложила фонофорез на поясницу и массаж шеи. В общем проходила 3 дня и все началось сначала. Боли не купируются обезбаливающими,  днем еще более менее,  а ночью вообще спать не могу пока детролекс не уколю или найз не выпью.  Сделала 2 блокады,  паровертебральных , первая врач сказал не очень агрессивная,  поэтому особого эффекта не почувствовала,  сегодня сделала вторую : новокаин,  ледокаин, дипроспан и в1
Сейчас в покое боли нет , начинаю вставать болит нога от бедра до колена и спереди и сзади  , а от колена до пятки по задней поверхности, немного покалывают пальцы 2,3,4.
 Пока что боль тупая,  что будет завтра не знаю. Таблетки и уколы врач сказал не принимать, только если будет сильная боль. 
Это нормально , что боль вернулась так быстро и в полном объеме мне кажется что даже больше чем 2 месяца назад ? Почему это произошло ? Получается,  что мне вообще никакие нагрузки нельзя ? А когда тогда приступать к восстановлению мышечного корсета,  который за месяц лежания очень ослабел? И главное каким способом?
Сейчас вторая неделя постельного режима, все заново.  Нашла специалиста который работает с расслаблением мышц,  говорит что у меня сильный спазм , мышцы в тонусе, нужно это снимать.  Я уже боюсь что то делать.  Когда можно прибегнуть к его помощи? Надеюсь, что болевой синдром копируется. Не знаю правда в каком объеме. 
Советовали эпидуральную блокаду,  но почему то в Ростове ее не делают,  или я не могу найти специалиста.  Самое ближайшее это Краснодар.  А это туда обратно 950 км. И одной будет мало на сколько я принимаю.  Как я перенесу дорогу большой вопрос.  В ростов на блокады муж возит лежа 200 км очень тяжко, мне кажется растрясает еще сильно в дороге хоть и в корсете.
Самый главный у меня вопрос не дотяну ли я время просто что придется все равно делать операцию. Как долго можно выходить из состочния обострения , что бы оно не стало для меня хроническим? Как понять когда закончится острый период и начнется подострый и что можно делать в это время что нельзя?


----------



## AIR (27 Мар 2017)

Елена_1985 написал(а):


> Нашла специалиста который работает с расслаблением мышц, говорит что у меня сильный спазм , мышцы в тонусе, нужно это снимать. Я уже боюсь что то делать. Когда можно прибегнуть к его помощи?


Если это действительно специалист, то и сейчас разберётся. .. и сможет помочь... Если нет, то может не мучиться так и сделать операцию, ведь при беременности нагрузка увеличится..  не рваться с ЛФКой и "укреплением корсета", лучше так сказать "вернуть мышцам максимально физиологическое состояние"..


----------



## Елена_1985 (27 Мар 2017)

То есть можно и в остром периоде прибегнуть к мануальному воздействию? Просто врач не рекомендует ничего делать пока блокады проводит 1 шт в неделю.  Или уже дождаться улучшения и тогда обратиться? Очень боюсь опять рецидива,  для меня это случилось достаточно не ожиданно (((


----------



## AIR (28 Мар 2017)

Тогда не делаете "компот", после блокад понемножку и осторожно..


----------



## Елена_1985 (28 Мар 2017)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович,  а насчет апликатора Кузнецова,  его можно использовать или тоже лучше не рисковать? Еще хотела спросить насчет матраса, в детстве спала на перине,  проблем со спиной не было,  потом съемные квартиры,  отвратительные диваны,  сейчас купила матрас ортопедический,  но мне кажется,  что он жёсткий,  может стоит опять вернуться к перине ?


----------



## abelar (28 Мар 2017)

"._...Пошла я заниматься лфк в реабилитационный центр, врач еще предложила фонофорез на поясницу и массаж шеи._ " Реабилитация - это то, что назначают после лечения. А не вместо. 
...И при чем сдесь шея?
Уважаемая Елена. Если нет никакой возможности перебороть в себе желание быть генеральным спонсором здравоохранения на территории равной площади Франции, то лучше сделать операцию. Это решит все раз и на всегда. Так устроен пациент. То, что ему говорит "человек с ножом" - воспринимается безусловно и точно. Особенно, касательно сроков , когда можно начинать "радоваться". Вы очень удивитесь,насколько точно совпадут его рекомендации с нашими...


----------



## Елена_1985 (28 Мар 2017)

@abelar, массаж шеи назначил же специалист центра реабилитационного, аргументировав это тем , что в шее у меня тоже есть протрузии, а массаж спины делать рано.
Насчет операции я пока не готова, очень хочется верить,  что не придётся. А вы как считаете мануальные техники мне могут помочь?


----------

